# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Nhờ các bác trợ giúp về cáp encoder của servo Fuji (bị cụt đầu em muốn đấu lại)

## ngocsut

Thưa các bác là em kiếm đc con động cơ servo fuji GYS201DC mà cáp encoder bị cắt cụt mất đầu giắc, e đọc manual mà ko có sơ đồ để đấu lại, mong các bác trợ giúp em ký hiệu chân theo màu dây a. em xin cảm ơn

----------


## ducduy9104

Em đoán nhé
Red:1
Black: 2
Orange: 3
Orange/White:4
Blue: 5
Blue/White: 6

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Em đoán nhé
> Red:1
> Black: 2
> Orange: 3
> Orange/White:4
> Blue: 5
> Blue/White: 6


thiệc ko đó người đẹp, lật đít em nó lên xem hộ mình cái đi  :Wink:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Chỉ có hình ảnh thay lời muốn nói.

----------


## Tiêu Diêu Tử

cần xem hình chụp nguyên dây không 
mình có mấy con còn nguyên dây

----------

